# Guangdong(Canton) China is going to build 2000 KM metro and rapid train



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

All cities and towns in pearl river delta will be connected by metro and high speed rapid train. It will become the largest public transportation system in the world.

According to the current schedule, this planning will be finished in 10 years.


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

How much is this project going to cost?

Did they start building already?

Did they just announce this project or have they been planning this for a while?

I tried searching news based on this but was not able to find anymore information.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

China did it again. Impressive.

So if the "planning" will finish in around 10 years, when will the construction of the entire system finish?


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

Scion said:


> China did it again. Impressive.
> 
> So if the "planning" will finish in around 10 years, when will the construction of the entire system finish?


Maybe the planning is already finished and it will take 10 years to build this project, if so they may hire like 50 infrastructure companies to do each section.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

If you can read Chinese, you can read this thread. Cost is still unknown. 3 out of the top 5 Chinese cities in terms of economic, including Hongkong, Guangzhou and Shenzhen are located in this small pearl river delta.

http://forum.xinhuanet.com/detail.jsp?id=56381197

Parts of the metro systems are already finished. Below are some pictures of the current Guangzhou metro. 


















A clear version, 香港(Hongkong) is at the bottom.











Whiteeclipse said:


> How much is this project going to cost?
> 
> Did they start building already?
> 
> ...


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

well.... this is another massive project in China, great work !!!!! i have a question in here, HK is exempted from the current project???


----------



## Knuddel Knutsch (May 4, 2007)

whats the "diameter" of the whole network, and how many people will it connect?

From the map, it looks as if the network will be over 100 km by 70 km large, and connect more than 40 mio people .

Is this about right?

What technologiy and what kind of trains will they use?


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

This great project would ensure that Guangdong prov. and Zhujiang Delta will stay competitiv and enables it to move up the value chain in the economy.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't think so, the metro system between Shenzhen and Hongkong will be connected. But there shouldn't be any new metro line in Hongkong since its metro system is already finished.



khoojyh said:


> well.... this is another massive project in China, great work !!!!!  i have a question in here, HK is exempted from the current project???


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

It is measured by length so the total length would be 2000km and length per 100 KM sq is 12.2KM.

Another requirement is that you can reach any of the 9 cities in pearl river delta in 1 hour.

Currently there are about 120 million people living in Guangdong province, I would say this system will connect about 60 million people, or 70 million if Hongkong included


Knuddel Knutsch said:


> whats the "diameter" of the whole network, and how many people will it connect?
> 
> From the map, it looks as if the network will be over 100 km by 70 km large, and connect more than 40 mio people .
> 
> ...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

This would overtake Shanghai and Beijing's plans for the worlds biggest metro in their cities (about 20 lines each). Before this thread there were 3000km of metro under construction in China. This one sinfgle project has nearly doubled it.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

i didn't understand how will they connect it with hong kong? over existing railway tracks?


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

DJZG said:


> i didn't understand how will they connect it with hong kong? over existing railway tracks?


Yes, basically all metros, rapid trains and high speed trains will be connected together


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

considering the amount of rail traffic today, isn't that going to be a little bit crowdy? or they will build extra tracks along existing ones?


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

hey! Canton is not Guangdong but Guangzhou


----------



## henrypan123 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have been to Guangzhou, and it is the capital of Guangdong Province.


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

It certainly doesn't look like a metro to me. More like a series of commuter or inter-urban train lines linking together parts of a vast metropolis.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

jarbury said:


> It certainly doesn't look like a metro to me. More like a series of commuter or inter-urban train lines linking together parts of a vast metropolis.


exactly like that... and i think even now that sort of thing exist on that area...

i'm curious what will be the new changes on this project?


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

Geez, another massive mega-project from China. Can they ever stop??? It feels like everything is massive in China! Based on the chart, the Macau - Hong Kong Bridge will also be included. I expect the project cost will be at least $20 billion.


----------



## oriental_horizon (Aug 28, 2005)

It is massive just for Guangdong province only!. I think it is going to take years maybe a decade to get all the routes constructed and functioning like one grid. But I think the projects will be developed and completed in stages.

It is about time Guangdong catches up to Japan in terms of rail infrastructure which has accelerated Japan in the 1960s to become an Asian economic powerhouse. This will definitely drive up jobs growth, economic activity and reduced transport costs for commerce and tourism.

At the same time, the cost will be great probably in the billions and billions of dollars, this will involve many small county governments having to negotiate with villagers to relocate. It would nice to know if there is some sort of public consultation or feedback from people in Guangdong.


----------

